# DETAILER magazine - the launch!



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

*DETAILER MAGAZINE - the detailing read for your detailing need*

Today, we are proud to announce the launch of a brand new glossy magazine for detailers, valeters and car care enthusiasts throughout the English speaking universe (until we get it translated into different languages). It's called DETAILER and we hope it fills a void in the specialist print magazine market.










OK, a basic run down of spec:
- Quarterly magazine, A4 size, staple bound
- 174 pages (with at least 96 editorial)
- Distribution in WHSmiths, independent newsagents, service stations and at least two supermarket chains
- Priced at 4.95 GBP per issue, subs available soon
- News, tests and comment from industry names/celebrity detailers
- Comp in the first four issues to collect tokens to get a Dodo Juice Spin Doctor rotary at half price

Needless to say, we're particularly proud to be trailblazing once again in the detailing community. Whilst we know others have tried to bring a print title to a detailing audience, we feel we have the resources to make it work and keep it full of interesting content. And yes, it would have been easier to go online and print digitally, but there's something about the smell of a perfect bound gusset in the morning, as they say in Fleet Street 

The first issue is officially published today and here I am enjoying a copy fresh off the press:










It'll take a few days to reach newsagents, but be sure to check it out. And if any trade advertisers would like to get in touch (if I haven't emailed you already) then send me an email and I'll get a media pack over to you.


----------



## dannyson (Aug 31, 2010)

a wind up?


----------



## dannyson (Aug 31, 2010)

as it is the first....


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

dannyson said:


> a wind up?


But a good idea.....

Wookie Nookie.....ok who is guilty


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Interesting concept  One to keep handy when dropping the kids off at the pool! Plenty of good reading I hope!


EDIT - just noticed the date..........wind up or not......no barcode on front of said publication (normal place for it), I'm not so sure it's legit!


----------



## dannyson (Aug 31, 2010)

of April


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha. Forgot what date it was!!! Should be in bed..work in a few hours.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

A windup? Right who's with me boycotting all Dodo Juice products?......


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

We've been had, I think I might sue for emotional distress :doublesho

I'm prepared to settle out of court for a Mr Skittles The Third


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i like the idea


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

silverback said:


> this would have been brilliant if it had carried on longer


edited mine for more fun


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Seems genuine

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=258711


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

'Can you love your wash mitt too much' LOL


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks good.. but is it going to be just full of dodo juice products/news ?


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Will be disapointed if it is a joke :/


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

awww, good wind up! 

upset


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

gutted was hoping for this top be real.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

it's such a niche market, well I suppose the type of detailing we already do is. I think there a few stateside mainly for coin op washes etc.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Apparently Wax It are going to make a come back......

Runs away


----------



## chopperRB320 (May 10, 2011)

I hope this is not an April fool


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Only out twice a year aswell


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Awww was gonna call and get it tomorrow


----------



## rotdot (Nov 30, 2008)

i'll put my hands up, i drove back to kds to grab a copy because I only read the title of the post and thought wow what a good idea! 
Only to be told in was an april fools! - didn't even realize it was april the first


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Back on topic please gents :thumb:

I did see this first thing and thought hang on thats a bit dodo orientated...

and then it clicked


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Brazo said:


> I did see this first thing and thought hang on thats a bit dodo orientated...
> 
> and then it clicked


Admit it Brazo, you went to WH Smiths to grab a copy didn't ya, eh, eh...

Bet Multiply Mikey did....


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

If this is fake (which I think it is), Dodo Juice should actually make this, given the amount of people who want to get it


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

can you all remember wax it magazine
i only got the first two copies out of three
these were genuine magazines contributors were deano and dave kg

heres a few teasers from the mags


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

OK, hands up time everyone. It IS April Fools day entertainment, brought to you by Mr Skittles.  He's a bad dodo. He is now back on his naughty nest and will not be allowed to have his weekly blue/white highlights at Toni & Guy as punishment.

_For those who spotted the Dodo's mischief and realised this was a hoax:_

Well spotted and you surely have your wits about you. It is April Fools day after all. And whilst we love coverage as much as anyone, who would buy a magazine ALL about us? With headlines like 'Nuclear Wax - We Make It Before They Do' and 'Wookie Nookie - Can You Love Your Washmitt Too Much?'. Even the Daily Sport wouldn't run them! Whilst there may be a market for a detailing magazine, it perhaps should have more balanced reporting 
I should also add that* one of you, chosen at random, has won a Supernatural Hybrid and Dodo Juice keyring* for being so clever. The random.org chosen winner will be revealed at the end of this post.

_For those of you who thought it was real:_

Fear not, you are not alone. Many have been punk'd by the Dodo today. At the KDS Detailing Fools meet, numerable intelligent detailing luminaries were caught out by the spoof issue, EVEN WHEN OPENING THE MAG AND BEING CONFRONTED WITH UPSIDE DOWN TEXT. Yes, we had to convince people even then that it was a joke. Clever pj and his front cover. But the eagle eyed noted there was no price and barcode (we deliberately left these off to avoid confusion in WHSmiths).

_Coming clean..._

So what is it? Well, it is merely a new ad for Dodo Juice that we launched today. It is appearing on the outside back cover of a few fun-loving publications like VW Golf+ (it is out now for 4.50 GBP) and on the inside of others that daren't try such a trick (the right way up!). We have ruffled a few publishing feathers with its realism, as Comag, the magazine distributors were worried that it would get placed our side facing out (although bundled mags mean there is little chance of error by the newsagents). That means you CAN technically buy a copy of DETAILER. But it does come with a lot of upside down VW Golf content, and we apologise in advance for that if you wanted to know about the nuclear wax. :lol:

Secondly, WaxIt magazine is still alive in some form or another here: http://www.waxitmag.co.uk/ So if you do bemoan the lack of a detailing publication, maybe see what these guys can do, or have got planned (maybe online as a free digital edition).

Finally, this episode is not without value. We have a plan for 'DETAILER' and you will be seeing it again, somehow, in the future. It may not be the mag you've always dreamed of, but it may help inspire it in others, ourselves at a later date, or just improve the crazy random output of the Dodo in some way.

Now onto that winner. Random.org picked DANNYSON - a very early spoof spotter. Dannyson, please PM me with your name and postal address and we'll get your prize out.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Awesome stuff :thumb: - And it's got Bouncer's 22 in it - for real.

Got my copy - superb stuff


----------

